# Ufficiale: Acerbi è del Genoa



## admin (24 Gennaio 2013)

Aggiornamento

*Imminente il passaggio di Acerbi dal Milan al Genoa*. In cambio, i rossoneri riscatteranno Constant





Oggi, durante le varie operazioni in entrata e uscita tra *Milan e Parma* si è parlato anche di *Acerbi*. Il Parma vorrebbe prenderlo, il Milan è disposto a lasciarlo andare. La decisione, a questo punto, spetta solo al giocatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Dai dai... Abate, Mesbah, Acerbi, non ci credo


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2013)

Addio! Spero abbiano parlato di Belfodil per il prossimo anno..giriamo al Parma qualche giovane su.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai dai... Abate, Mesbah, Acerbi, non ci credo



E poi ti svegli tutto sudato


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2013)

Via Acerbo,dentro Salamon.
Daje (cit. Zeman)


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Giornata memorabile....si sfoltisce....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Addio! Spero abbiano parlato di Belfodil per il prossimo anno..giriamo al Parma qualche giovane su.
> 
> 
> 
> E poi ti svegli tutto sudato


Manco avessi detto Messi e Ronaldo, oh


----------



## Albijol (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cioè già solo con le cessioni la squadra si sta rinforzando


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2013)

rischia di fare panca pure là, paletta sta facendo bene.


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo, qui da noi non ha futuro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbe buono, ma rimaniamo in 4 in difesa?


----------



## pennyhill (25 Gennaio 2013)

Se deve decidere il giocatore, allora non credo proprio si muova.


----------



## samburke (25 Gennaio 2013)

Più che altro se viene sostituito da un 50 più scarso di lui allora me lo tengo


----------



## Frikez (25 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Manco avessi detto Messi e Ronaldo, oh



Abbi fiducia


----------



## The Ripper (25 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sarebbe buono, ma rimaniamo in 4 in difesa?



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

regaliamo tutti i brocchi al parma


----------



## Tobi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Se diamo acerbi salamon arriva subito


----------



## samburke (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quindi il progetto giovani - mai iniziato in realtà - è già finito? Per ora abbiamo acquistato un 31enne con tre anni di contratto e ceduto Mesbah che era più giovane, inoltre si da al parma la prelazione per Acerbi e Strasser? Tutto per comprare Kakà?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

Mah, Acerbi io lo terrei. Attualmente non può circolare come titolare, ma nella rosa ci può stare.

Sono altri gli scarti di cui ci si bisogna necessariamente disfare.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Ma quindi il progetto giovani - mai iniziato in realtà - è già finito? Per ora abbiamo acquistato un 31enne con tre anni di contratto e ceduto Mesbah che era più giovane, inoltre si da al parma la prelazione per Acerbi e Strasser? Tutto per comprare Kakà?


Ragà io li sto criticando molto,però c'è da dire che si stanno muoveno per molti giovani.Qualcuno già preso(Saponara),altri quasi(Jorginho e Salamon),molti altri ne stanno seguendo.Il progetto c'è,poi oh qualcuno vecchietto può andar bene.Zaccardo prenderà il posto di Yepes,che andrà via a Maggio.


----------



## samburke (25 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragà io li sto criticando molto,però c'è da dire che si stanno muoveno per molti giovani.Qualcuno già preso(Saponara),altri quasi(Jorginho e Salamon),molti altri ne stanno seguendo.Il progetto c'è,poi oh qualcuno vecchietto può andar bene.Zaccardo prenderà il posto di Yepes,che andrà via a Maggio.



Giovani che arriveranno il prossimo anno. Inoltre, non stai comprando i giovani più forti sul mercato bensì quelli che costano poco e sono delle scommesse (intendiamoci, Saponara potrebbe essere fortissimo, ma potrebbe anche essere un giocatore normalissimo). Stiamo semplicemente agendo come farebbe l'Udinese o l'Atalanta, ne compriamo 10 e speriamo che almeno siano forti così da poterli rivendere in futuro. Non c'è molto altro da dire.


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2013)

Vada pure, non è da Milan.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sarebbe buono, ma rimaniamo in 4 in difesa?



Vabbè, giocheremo una volta a settimana comunque. 

Yepes, Mexes, Zapata, Bonera, Zaccardo, De Sciglio. Ce n'è di gente che può giocare in mezzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Giovani che arriveranno il prossimo anno. Inoltre, non stai comprando i giovani più forti sul mercato bensì quelli che costano poco e sono delle scommesse (intendiamoci, Saponara potrebbe essere fortissimo, ma potrebbe anche essere un giocatore normalissimo). Stiamo semplicemente agendo come farebbe l'Udinese o l'Atalanta, ne compriamo 10 e speriamo che almeno siano forti così da poterli rivendere in futuro. Non c'è molto altro da dire.



Beh l'Udinese spende molto meno per ogni calciatore,poi la questione è palese ed è divisa in 2 tronconi:

1)I soldi sono pochi

2)Non vi volete abituare a tutto ciò.Prima lo fate e meglio è.I giovani che voi intendete,cioè i vari Strootman ed Eriksen della compagnia,costano quasi 30 mln ciascuno.


Non so se ho reso l'idea.


----------



## samburke (25 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh l'Udinese spende molto meno per ogni calciatore,poi la questione è palese ed è divisa in 2 tronconi:
> 
> 1)I soldi sono pochi
> 
> ...



Io potrei anche essere d'accordo, ma la storia che i soldi non ci sono non è vera. Semplicemente Silvio non vuole spendere soldi per il Milan. Se quest'anno hai aumentato il fatturato e diminuito il monte ingaggi non è possibile che i soldi non ci siano, a meno che questi soldi non vengano usati per altri "fini" e riversati su altre aziende, cosa che ha sempre fatto in quanto il Milan fa parte di un gruppo.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Io potrei anche essere d'accordo, ma la storia che i soldi non ci sono non è vera. Semplicemente Silvio non vuole spendere soldi per il Milan. Se quest'anno hai aumentato il fatturato e diminuito il monte ingaggi non è possibile che i soldi non ci siano, a meno che questi soldi non vengano usati per altri "fini" e riversati su altre aziende, cosa che ha sempre fatto in quanto il Milan fa parte di un gruppo.



Si ma nonostante il fatturato il disavanzo di bilancio è sempre presente.


----------



## Francy (25 Gennaio 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Io potrei anche essere d'accordo, ma la storia che i soldi non ci sono non è vera. Semplicemente Silvio non vuole spendere soldi per il Milan. Se quest'anno hai aumentato il fatturato e diminuito il monte ingaggi non è possibile che i soldi non ci siano, a meno che questi soldi non vengano usati per altri "fini" e riversati su altre aziende, cosa che ha sempre fatto in quanto il Milan fa parte di un gruppo.



Scusami, dipende. Se il disavanzo è 70 mln e aumenti i ricavi strutturali di 30 diminuendo il monte ingaggi di 20 sei sempre sotto di 20. Lascia stare i 65 mln incassati per Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic, queste sono entrate "eccezionali". In questo momento il bilancio ricavi-uscite è in verde, di poco, ma in verde, anche senza plusvalenze.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Scusami, dipende. Se il disavanzo è 70 mln e aumenti i ricavi strutturali di 30 diminuendo il monte ingaggi di 20 sei sempre sotto di 20. Lascia stare i 65 mln incassati per Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic, queste sono entrate "eccezionali". In questo momento il bilancio ricavi-uscite è in verde, di poco, ma in verde, anche senza plusvalenze.



Beh forse l'anno prossimo dovremo aver raggiunto il pareggio di bilancio.Dal 2014,con un monte ingaggio meno oneroso andrà anche meglio.


----------



## Francy (25 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh forse l'anno prossimo dovremo aver raggiunto il pareggio di bilancio.Dal 2014,con un monte ingaggio meno oneroso andrà anche meglio.



Credo di sì. Anche perchè i risparmi 2012 sugli ingaggi dei senatori e dei due campioni ceduti è metà del totale, visto che i primi 6 mesi comunque li abbiamo pagati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

dipende da lui, ma non andrà al parma a mio avviso, non credo che quando ha accettato il milan pensava di giocar titolare, poi il milan e la sua squadra del cuore difficile piazzarlo


----------



## samburke (25 Gennaio 2013)

Scusate, mi sembra un semplice calcolo matematico. Lo scorso anno abbiamo chiuso il bilancio a circa -60 mln di euro. Se te aumenti di trenta milioni i ricavi derivanti dalle sponsorizzazioni, allora l'esercizio chiuderebbe a, circa, -30 mln. Ora, togliendo anche gli stipendi di Ibraimovic, Thiago Silva e tutte le mummie+pato credo che siamo largamente in attivo... Se guadagni più di 200 mln di euro e il monte ingaggi, al lordo, e di circa 80 mln di euro, capisco che una squadra abbia dei costi di gestione, ma i restanti 120 mln di euro dove finiscono? Sicuramente non nel mercato...


----------



## runner (25 Gennaio 2013)

Allora resta Abate


----------



## Milo (25 Gennaio 2013)

meglio stare più larghi che pagare lo stipendia a questo cesso, mai visto uno così scarso, vattene!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> meglio stare più larghi che pagare lo stipendia a questo cesso, mai visto uno così scarso, vattene!!!


!!!


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Scusate, mi sembra un semplice calcolo matematico. Lo scorso anno abbiamo chiuso il bilancio a circa -60 mln di euro. Se te aumenti di trenta milioni i ricavi derivanti dalle sponsorizzazioni, allora l'esercizio chiuderebbe a, circa, -30 mln. Ora, togliendo anche gli stipendi di Ibraimovic, Thiago Silva e tutte le mummie+pato credo che siamo largamente in attivo... Se guadagni più di 200 mln di euro e il monte ingaggi, al lordo, e di circa 80 mln di euro, capisco che una squadra abbia dei costi di gestione, ma i restanti 120 mln di euro dove finiscono? Sicuramente non nel mercato...



stipendi di tutta la società.


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Vertice con il Genoa, Galliani chiede l'ok di Preziosi per girare Acerbi alla Samp in prestito. 
Il difensore riflette *

Laudisa


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Vertice con il Genoa, Galliani chiede l'ok di Preziosi per girare Acerbi alla Samp in prestito.
> Il difensore riflette *
> 
> Laudisa



Spero si faccia dare Poli


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Spero si faccia dare Poli



Alla Samp non hanno l'anello al naso.


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2013)

Che vada in prestito può essere una soluzione. Ha dimostrato di non esser da Milan quindi con noi non ha senso rimanga, però magari andando a giocare in prestito sei mesi facendo bene il prossimo anno il suo valore di mercato può tornare buono per monetizzare. Nel miracolo che diventi da Milan è evidente che manco ci credo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

maro ma non è possibile che stiamo dando via tutte le pippe


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Gennaio 2013)

Laudisa ha appena twittato: "Constant in sede: Verso il riscatto dal Genoa. In cambio Acerbi in rossoblù?"


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2013)

Imminente il passaggio di Acerbi al Genoa. Constant verrà riscattato dal Milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

* In sede anche l'agente di Acerbi. Imminente il suo passaggio al Genoa con i rossoneri che riscattano Constant.*

Laudisa


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Gennaio 2013)

Godo


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

mamma mia non ci credo se va via pure acerbi maro due pippe in due giorni *_*, secondo me alla fine non va via abate zaccardo fara il jolly


----------



## Ale (25 Gennaio 2013)

non mi mancherà

- - - Updated - - -

ma se dovessero partire tutte le pippe , chi rimarrebbe?


----------



## Marilson (25 Gennaio 2013)

via anche abate ora


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimoooo via via via


----------



## Marilson (25 Gennaio 2013)

comunque voglio ribadire, mai come in questo caso un giocatore si è meritato il riscatto sul campo. Bravo Costant


----------



## sion (25 Gennaio 2013)

godicchio


----------



## Livestrong (25 Gennaio 2013)

Adesso facciamo anche a lui un quinquennale, mi raccomando


----------



## tamba84 (25 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzo e professionista serio ma non da milan,


----------



## Alex Keaton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Mi dispiace tantissimo come persona, come giocatore purtroppo ha limiti


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio così, un pò mi dispiace, ma non era un difensore da big.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2013)

definitivo o poi torna?

mi dispiace un pò comunque, se in prestito magari in questi mesi migliora, ma dubito che nel genoa possa fare bene


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dispiace per la persona, in un milan d'altri tempi però non sarebbe mai arrivato.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2013)

il riscatto di constant ci sta tutto, si sta meritando la riconferma. 

per acerbi mi spiace, spero possa rifarsi, ma il genoa mi sembra una squadra dove fallisce anche il giocatore più promettente, fossi in lui mi farei mandare altrove.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> definitivo o poi torna?
> 
> mi dispiace un pò comunque, se in prestito magari in questi mesi migliora, ma dubito che nel genoa possa fare bene


Naaa, in una squadra priva di idee e di gioco come il Genoa che ha già cambiato due allenatori e dove perfino i giocatori con un pò di talento fanno ******, non penso proprio possa fare un margine di miglioramento. Alla fine non c'è da sorprendersi era un giocatore che aveva fatto bene 5 mesi nel chievo e basta, troppo poco per valutare un giocatore. C'era da aspettarselo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dispiace per Acerbi ma era francamente impresentabile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Giusto riscatto di Constant, giusta cessione di Acerbi e speriamo che con la partenza dello scarso fuhrer si chiuda per Salamon.


----------



## Milo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dio grazie. Ha sentito le mie preghiere!!!


----------



## Brain84 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Se devo essere freddo e vederla sotto l'aspetto tattico, abbiamo fatto un affare. Salamon però deve venire subito..urge un centrale


----------



## MisterBet (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se devo essere freddo e vederla sotto l'aspetto tattico, abbiamo fatto un affare. Salamon però deve venire subito..urge un centrale



Zaccardo quinto centrale e terzo terzino destro...a posto così


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se devo essere freddo e vederla sotto l'aspetto tattico, abbiamo fatto un affare. Salamon però deve venire subito..urge un centrale



Bah il Brescia ha tutte le intenzioni di tenerlo perché vogliono giocarsi i play off e lui è il loro difensore migliore, e i nostri centrali sono rientrati quasi tutti in condizione, fermo restando che potrebbero dire "il quinto centrale è de sciglio". Salamon oggettivamente parlando sarebbe meglio restasse a Brescia, sono 6 mesi che fa il difensore, se venisse qui farebbe il quinto e passerebbe tutto il tempo ad ambientarsi, invece dovrebbe continuare a giocare e crescere come sta facendo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me potrebbe rimanere in prestito da noi fino al termine della stagione., anche se andando a vedere numericamente non serve.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

Il riscatto di Constant è doveroso, a inizio stagione non ci avrei scommesso una lira e invece questo giocatore mi ha fatto ricredere.

Su Acerbi boh... almeno fino a giugno lo avrei tenuto, dandogli un altro paio di possibilità.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ma è definitivo?


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque il Genoa non deve retrocedere, dove troviamo una società che puntualmente si riprende i cessi e ti lascia i più forti ?



Adesso non si può nemmeno tirar fuori il caso Merkel


----------



## patriots88 (25 Gennaio 2013)

con Costant ci è andata di stra lusso

chi se lo aspettava?


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque il Genoa non deve retrocedere, dove troviamo una società che puntualmente si riprende i cessi e ti lascia i più forti ?
> 
> 
> 
> Adesso non si può nemmeno tirar fuori il caso Merkel



Scusa tu vuoi pagare Perin a un prezzo da fame o no? E allora giù in B!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Scusa tu vuoi pagare Perin a un prezzo da fame o no? E allora giù in B!!



Mah, sto Perin..


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2013)

Bisogna vedere se arriva Stekelenburg dalla Roma, altrimenti se si rimane così prendere la metà di Perin in estate è quasi un obbligo (ovviamente solo dopo gli acquisti necessari, ma immagino che di acquisti non ce ne sarà neanche uno)


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

ma sono morti in sede O.O


----------



## Alex Keaton (25 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Scusa tu vuoi pagare Perin a un prezzo da fame o no? E allora giù in B!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Non so perchè ma non mi ispira fiducia, sarà per quei capelli alla One Direction


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2013)

I capelli gli danno la forza


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

ma saranno già usciti dalla sede :S non credo che ci vada due ore o.o


----------



## pennyhill (25 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Bah il Brescia ha tutte le intenzioni di tenerlo perché vogliono giocarsi i play off e lui è il loro difensore migliore, e i nostri centrali sono rientrati quasi tutti in condizione, fermo restando che potrebbero dire "il quinto centrale è de sciglio". Salamon oggettivamente parlando sarebbe meglio restasse a Brescia, sono 6 mesi che fa il difensore, se venisse qui farebbe il quinto e passerebbe tutto il tempo ad ambientarsi, invece dovrebbe continuare a giocare e crescere come sta facendo.



Sono d’accordo, Salamon va testato in A e per un lungo periodo in una difesa a quattro, neanche l’anno prossimo lo porterei a Milanello, se non per il ritiro.


----------



## The P (25 Gennaio 2013)

Perin Perin Perin


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Acerbi torna al Genoa, affare fatto.*

Di Marzio


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Gennaio 2013)

Laudisa --> Il Milan riscatta la metà di Constant e cede Acerbi che ora è tutto del Genoa. Finito il vertice in via Turati.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Altra bella giornata.. Ecco spiegato Zaccardo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

mado ci hanno messo 2 ore ma come si fa


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Laudisa --> Il Milan riscatta la metà di Constant e cede Acerbi che ora è tutto del Genoa. Finito il vertice in via Turati.



Cioè hanno scambiato le metà ? E' un furto con scasso


----------



## SololaMaglia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cioè hanno scambiato le metà ? E' un furto con scasso



Ma non era tutto nostro Acerbi?


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Gennaio 2013)

Si anche DiMarzio dice tutto Acerbi al Genoa per la seconda metà di Constant.
C'han messo 2 ore perchè Acerbi li avrà pregati di non farlo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ma non era tutto nostro Acerbi?



No, era in comproprietà col Genoa !



DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Si anche DiMarzio dice tutto Acerbi al Genoa per la seconda metà di Constant.


 Dice tutto perchè la prima metà era già del Genoa


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (25 Gennaio 2013)

Gli avrai dato un'altra chanche dopo Torino.


----------



## The P (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ma la comproprietà di Acerbi c'era costata 4mln giusto?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Gennaio 2013)

Per me hanno fatto bene a darlo via rapidamente, non ha nessun numero da Milan, inutile tentennare.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Godo. Però ora effettivamente servirebbe un altro centrale. E' pure tornato Bonera dall'infortunio

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> Ma la comproprietà di Acerbi c'era costata 4mln giusto?



4.5 mi pare. E il riscatto di Costant era di 8, quindi ci siamo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Mexes Zapata Yepes Bonera Zaccardo.


----------



## MisterBet (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mexes Zapata Yepes Bonera Zaccardo.



Scontato direi...


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mexes Zapata Yepes Bonera Zaccardo.



A parte Zapata tutti giovincelli i nostri centrali.. 
Vabbè, ora che abbiam sfoltito, vogliamo o no prendere qualcosa di interessante davanti?????


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Scontato direi...



E anche giusto secondo me, inutile dire che bisogna sfoltire altrimenti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Adesso arriverà Salamon ? Comunque, come dite voi, è probabile che Zaccardo sia il suo sostituto e questo vuol dire che Abate non partirà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

come persona mi dispiace, era pure tifoso del milan brutta mazzata comunque mandato via dopo soli 6 mesi ma era giusto cosi


----------



## Ale (25 Gennaio 2013)

quanto era costato acerbi questa estate?


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> quanto era costato acerbi questa estate?



4,5


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> quanto era costato acerbi questa estate?



4 milioni.
Ora la cosa più importante: DOPO LA 9, ANCHE LA 13 E' LIBERA!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

ancora non e ufficiale aspettiamo finisce che acerbi cambia idea


----------



## Ale (25 Gennaio 2013)

sticazzi e costant costa 9 mln??


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> sticazzi e costant costa 9 mln??


 il riscatto era fissato a 8 milioni, ora abbiamo solo preso la metà, ma per riscattarlo tutto metteremo in pezzo qualche giocatore


----------



## peppe75 (25 Gennaio 2013)

meno male.....così viene salomon...vi faccio vedere!


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

non credo che venga salamon arriverà a giugno, il brescia non lo vuole cedere in questa sessione.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao Acerbone.


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> sticazzi e costant costa 9 mln??



1) di sicuro costava molto meno, ma le sue prestazioni ne hanno alzato il valore.
2) Se Abate vale 10-12..
3) Dopo il punto due non ho altro da aggiungere.


----------



## pennyhill (25 Gennaio 2013)

Prendiamo Adani come DS. 

Ricordo che questa estate si era mostrato parecchio perplesso sulle reali possibilità di Acerbi e Silvestre di fare bene a certi livelli, beh ha avuto ragione.


----------



## Frikez (26 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A certi livelli è impresentabile, tornerà a Genova per il riscatto di Constant



Di Marzio who? 



2515 ha scritto:


> 4 milioni.
> Ora la cosa più importante: DOPO LA 9, ANCHE LA 13 E' LIBERA!!



Ne mancano ancora 2..7 e 10


----------



## Francy (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao Francesco, dispiace per la persona, ricordo che arrivò a Milanello un giorno prima, purtroppo però ha dei grossi limiti.


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2013)

Finalmente la 13 del Sommo è stata purificata.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2013)

Acerbi c'ha provato, ma non era palesemente da Milan.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2013)

c'è anche il comunicato ufficiale ora


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

*MILANO - L’A.C. Milan comunica di aver concluso le seguenti operazioni con il Genoa C.F.C.:

Cessione della compartecipazione di Francesco Acerbi.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

Pedulla scrive 
Acerbi resta un discreto difensore, probabilmente non da grande squadra. E soprattutto un ragazzo sincero.* Lo hanno trattato come un pacco postale*: certe volte scegliere le persone giuste, quelle che ti vogliono davvero bene, è molto più importante di un sogno di mezza estate chiamato Milan. Un sogno trasformatosi in incubo.


----------



## Butcher (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ma Pedullà forse ha scordato che si tratta pur sempre di affari...


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2013)

Un simpatico bidone, ancora mica so se è più scarso di Mexes però.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Prendiamo Adani come DS.
> 
> Ricordo che questa estate si era mostrato parecchio perplesso sulle reali possibilità di Acerbi e Silvestre di fare bene a certi livelli, beh ha avuto ragione.


Adani come commentatore e opinionista è stato davvero una bella sorpresa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;108370 ha scritto:


> Pedulla scrive
> Acerbi resta un discreto difensore, probabilmente non da grande squadra. E soprattutto un ragazzo sincero.* Lo hanno trattato come un pacco postale*: certe volte scegliere le persone giuste, quelle che ti vogliono davvero bene, è molto più importante di un sogno di mezza estate chiamato Milan. Un sogno trasformatosi in incubo.



vabbe che esagerazione , definire incubo  ha avuto la sua occasione non ha brillato pazienza mica è stato 6 mesi in un campo di concentramento


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe che esagerazione , definire incubo  ha avuto la sua occasione non ha brillato pazienza mica è stato 6 mesi in un campo di concentramento



Infatti, mi farei trattare io 6 mesi in questo brutto modo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;108370 ha scritto:


> Pedulla scrive
> Acerbi resta un discreto difensore, probabilmente non da grande squadra. E soprattutto un ragazzo sincero.* Lo hanno trattato come un pacco postale*: certe volte scegliere le persone giuste, quelle che ti vogliono davvero bene, è molto più importante di un sogno di mezza estate chiamato Milan. Un sogno trasformatosi in incubo.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;108370 ha scritto:


> Pedulla scrive
> Acerbi resta un discreto difensore, probabilmente non da grande squadra. E soprattutto un ragazzo sincero.* Lo hanno trattato come un pacco postale*: certe volte scegliere le persone giuste, quelle che ti vogliono davvero bene, è molto più importante di un sogno di mezza estate chiamato Milan. Un sogno trasformatosi in incubo.



Follia pura. C'ha provato, gli è andata male, stop. Ogni anno, ogni squadra, ha i suoi fallimenti.


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Un simpatico bidone, ancora mica so se è più scarso di Mexes però.



Mexes proprio non si impegna. Diciamo che Acerbi è più adeguato perché maglia a parte ha fatto il panchinaro mentre Mexes si è dimostrato indegno come titolare e anche quando giocava benissimo faceva la boiata della partita che rovinava tutta la prestazione.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ma è stato ceduto a titolo definitivo?


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2013)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Ma è stato ceduto a titolo definitivo?



Direi proprio di si. Il Milan ha venduto la sua metà.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2013)

visto che non è più un nostro giocatore sposto nel calciomercato degli altri


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> visto che non è più un nostro giocatore sposto nel calciomercato degli altri



Beh ma che c'entra, l'abbiamo venduto noi, ha un senso lasciarlo nel nostro calciomercato, visto che contano anche le cessioni nostre


----------

